

Taking Emotions Out of Our Schools  - credo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/22/opinion/sunday/taking-emotions-out-of-our-schools.html

======
tnash
This brings up an interesting debate. It's very difficult (perhaps impossible)
to turn off personal emotions, and we entrust our children to other people to
teach them. The emotions, intelligence, and beliefs of our teachers directly
affect what our children learn. Perhaps we shouldn't be teaching emotional
subjects in school, and instead focusing on the tools needed to understand
them. Leave the emotional upbringing to the parents. On the other hand, I
personally know a lot of people that didn't read at home when they were kids,
and if the only way they're going to be exposed to literature is at school,
then we should provide that opportunity. A difficult quandary.

In my classes in high school, we spent an awful lot of time on literature. I
wish we had spent more time on grammar instead. I can speak at length about
Holden Caulfield, but I couldn't for the life of me tell you what a past
participle is (note: going off to Wikipedia now to find out).

